# عمل جديد



## khaled farag (28 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## الصدق أولا (28 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل جميل 
تسلم ايديك


----------



## رائد محمودي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك فيك وهل من الممكن ارسال كيفية عمل هذا العمل الرائع في صورة دورة


----------



## khaled farag (31 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## khaled farag (31 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## salah_design (31 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك اخي خالد
تسلم ايدك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## khaled farag (31 أكتوبر 2011)

salah_design قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك اخي خالد
> تسلم ايدك
> تقبل تحياتي



مشكور أخى صلاح و جزاك الله خير


----------



## khaled farag (5 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## salah_design (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
اعمال رائعة اخي خالد
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## khaled farag (5 نوفمبر 2011)

salah_design قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن
> اعمال رائعة اخي خالد
> تقبل تحياتي




مشكور أخى صلاح فهذا من فضل الله


----------



## khaled farag (9 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## salah_design (9 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانت بخير اخي خالد
تقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## khaled farag (9 نوفمبر 2011)

salah_design قال:


> كل عام وانت بخير اخي خالد
> تقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال
> تقبل تحياتي



أخى الكريم صلاح كل عام وانت بخير و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## khaled farag (12 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## khaled farag (12 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## khaled farag (14 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## salah_design (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
احسنت اخي خالد


----------



## opmm6_ta (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله شغل ملوكي


----------



## khaled farag (17 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## khaled farag (18 نوفمبر 2011)

opmm6_ta قال:


> ماشاء الله شغل ملوكي



مشكور أخى جزاك الله خير


----------



## khaled farag (18 نوفمبر 2011)

salah_design قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> احسنت اخي خالد



مشكور أخى صلاح جزاك الله خير


----------



## بلال زبيب (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم​يعطيك العافيه اتمنى لك النجاح بعملك


----------



## khaled farag (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بلال زبيب قال:


> السلام عليكم​يعطيك العافيه اتمنى لك النجاح بعملك



مشكور أخى بلال جزاك الله خير


----------



## khaled farag (29 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## بلال زبيب (29 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

تسلم ايدك على هذا العمل الرائع
اخ خالد
كم من الوقت يلزم لحفر رسمة البرواز 
الرسمه الاخيره
على الخشب مقاس 80 سم/50سم​


----------



## fuaad (29 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي خالد تحياتي لك وبصراحة الاعمال المعروضة اكثر من رائعة وتستحق الأعجاب تحياتي لك ووفقك الله


----------



## khaled farag (11 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## khaled farag (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بلال زبيب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تسلم ايدك على هذا العمل الرائع
> اخ خالد
> ...



مشكور أخى بلال
يعتمد الوقت على إستراتيجية الحفر فى المتوسط 5 ساعات او أكثر


----------



## khaled farag (11 ديسمبر 2011)

fuaad قال:


> اخي خالد تحياتي لك وبصراحة الاعمال المعروضة اكثر من رائعة وتستحق الأعجاب تحياتي لك ووفقك الله



مشكور أخى الكريم فالفضل لله وحدة


----------



## بلال زبيب (11 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اعطاك الله ما تحب وترضى
هل لنا ان نرى صور الاسطمبات للنعل

ودمت في رعاية الله​


----------



## hosamsoft (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى العزيز من السهل رسم الثرى دى كما انت موضح بالصور فهل تسطيع رسم هذ الاشياءءءءءعلى solid works or inventoer or master cam ارجو انك تعرف اذاكنت تعرف فهو خير لك واقول لاى شخص فى المنتدى جميع برامج رسم ماكينات cnc افضل بكثير وادق وعلى العلم انى استطيع بفضل الله رسمها وهذا المنتدى لطلب العلم وليس لعرض المدونات ارجو ان اكون لم اسء ليك اخى الفاضل وشكرا


----------



## khaled farag (20 ديسمبر 2011)

hosamsoft قال:


> اخى العزيز من السهل رسم الثرى دى كما انت موضح بالصور فهل تسطيع رسم هذ الاشياءءءءءعلى solid works or inventoer or master cam ارجو انك تعرف اذاكنت تعرف فهو خير لك واقول لاى شخص فى المنتدى جميع برامج رسم ماكينات cnc افضل بكثير وادق وعلى العلم انى استطيع بفضل الله رسمها وهذا المنتدى لطلب العلم وليس لعرض المدونات ارجو ان اكون لم اسء ليك اخى الفاضل وشكرا



أنت أسأت إلى نفسك فى المجمل حينما تحدثت فيما لا تعلم و أدعيت المعرفة ووجهت نصحاً جاهلاً 
:34::34::34:
سبحان الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## بلال زبيب (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم

الصوره الاخيره البرواز هل تم رسمها على الارت كام من البدايه حتى النهايه
سؤال اخر
ان اردنا ان نحفر هذا المنتج بمقاس800 ملم/540ملم
كم من الوقت يلزم المكن لانهاء العمل
تقبل فائق الاحترام والتقدير

​


----------

